# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Who's been saltwater fly fishing?

## aadesh50

52 hours fishing in the last 6 days and 2 bones on the bedpost. Other species aswell but nothing like a sightfished bone smashing the fly. The monsters still allure me. I Will Be back.

----------


## Rick

Saltwater fishing in the heart of India? Well I'll be dipped. Dipnetted I say there, son. Dipnetted as in fishing.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I'd imagine the water gets pretty salty every morning in India.  Plenty of flies aswell and other species....

Alan

----------


## toufaha

i would like to do it

----------


## Rick

Shouldn't be that difficult. The Mediterranean isn't that far from Algeria. Seriously, you can't be more than a few kilometers away, right?

----------


## madmax

Saltwater Flyfishing.  You have to cheat no matter what country you're in.

----------


## Pebbles

My favorite kind of fishing in the world! don't get to do it as much in the last few years, had to move to Oklahoma for work and can't find any saltwater here.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Hmmm...what about "brackish water fly fishing". They probably salt the roads in the winter. "Run-off fly fishing".

If you were in the Denver area, I could recommend a restaurant with salt crusted fried fish...

----------


## FrankHunting

I love it!

----------


## Zachary66

Many anglers have tried their hand at fly fishing in saltwater at some point.

----------


## Rick

Have you? Being in France and close to Paris, I'm wondering if you have tried it. Spam is often good bait for salt water fishing.

----------


## crashdive123

Sorry, had to take out the trash early today.

----------


## Rick

Dang it! Nobody let's me play. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Well, since there were four posts that it was going to come back and edit, I figured I'd get in the holiday spirit and give the gift of "go away, and don't come back".

----------


## Rick

I actually laughed out loud at that. That was pretty good.

----------

